# locked up caliper.



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

i have a 96 2.0L gti with a seized front pass side caliper.
at the same time i know i need a new ignition switch.
my abs light came on the other day and stayed on. sometimes
that would happen so id turn the car off, start it back up and the light would go off.
but now i have a seized caliper. its it the caliper or something to do with the abs?
does the abs unit work independently left to right?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: locked up caliper. (-skidmarks-)*

How is the caliper seized? 
Is it seized pressed to the rotor? If so, have you tried releasing the caliper by opening the bleed valve on the caliper?
Is the caliper piston stuck in a retracted position? Meaning that the caliper lets the rotor turn, and it doesn't extend to contact on the rotor when you step on the brakes, and the other corners all brake?


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: locked up caliper. (germancarnut51)*

its seized grabbing the rotor. i thought it was gonna catch
on fire the smoke was so bad.
and i had my 5 month old son in the car...uugghh


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: locked up caliper. (-skidmarks-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-skidmarks-* »_its it the caliper or something to do with the abs?
does the abs unit work independently left to right?

Most likely nothing to do with the abs, especially if your light was on which deactivates the modulator.
ABS works 4 circuit independent, and it only releases line pressure.


----------



## twin2626 (May 11, 2006)

replace the caliper and bleed the brakes. Very common is VWs.


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (twin2626)*

thanks for the info guys


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: (-skidmarks-)*

Before buying a replacement caliper try unscrewing the hose and disconnecting the parking park cable to see if you have a rusted brake cable holding the caliper, or a plugged hose holding fluid in the caliper.
A hose or a parking brake cable are much cheaper than a caliper.


----------



## corduroy41 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: locked up caliper. (-skidmarks-)*

Possibly a seized slider pin from the caliper into the carrier? I just went through this problem this past weekend.


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: locked up caliper. (corduroy41)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corduroy41* »_Possibly a seized slider pin from the caliper into the carrier? I just went through this problem this past weekend.

ill give that a try!


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (germancarnut51)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germancarnut51* »_Before buying a replacement caliper try unscrewing the hose and disconnecting the parking park cable to see if you have a rusted brake cable holding the caliper, or a plugged hose holding fluid in the caliper.
A hose or a parking brake cable are much cheaper than a caliper.

the problem is in the front not the rear


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: (-skidmarks-)*

So unscrew unscrew the hose to see if the pressure is released.


----------



## redcrisis (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: (germancarnut51)*

same thing is going on with my 96 gti. this thread my help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (redcrisis)*

i need help also, the car pull heave to the right under heavy braking liek the front caliper isnt working braking


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinmk2)*

wow, this is a common issue. i guess the fact that its a 13 year old car with 115k
on the clock doesnt help either


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (-skidmarks-)*

Ed, get off the internet and take the wheel off! Slider pins lock up from a lack of lube/water injestion from cracked boots and lack o' lube. The caliper needs to free float on those pins, you apply fluid pressure to the piston, which is a strong force. if the caliper cant slide/float to rest position, they will drag/lock up. you need to look at the ignition/ harzard switch smoke concern you have had too. common to see abs light on when ignition switch/lock assembly is tired. if the abs light comes on when your interior fan is inopertive....there you go. you have several problems with your car that need attention. fix the sticking brake conern. move to ignition area smoke. if you need a hand call me. I offered you to borrow the spare 83 rabbit to get to fro' work. LMK bern


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (jettatech)*

thanks for the advise bern! i greased the slider pins
and replaced the boots and all is well!!


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (-skidmarks-)*

NP Ed. BTW Bill put the raddo seat belt track in, works perfect. We all help each other out when we can, even tho we all have kids and got old. We just have to work on his bucking issue at light load, we're trying a .035" welding tip inline with map sensor, but that's a diff. topic/tread all together. cheers bro.


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (jettatech)*

fosho!! glad to help!!!


----------

